# Some advice please.



## Mrco1 (May 19, 2020)

Hi guys,

So I'm 6 days into my 'wow' chasing the dragon coffee experience and looking for some advice. I am currently using a Barista Express with its built in burr grinder (I understand many people here aren't a fan but it's a good starting point for me.) In the last week I have been using Dear Green Fazenda Pantano beans and found the correct parameters for my enjoyment, however after receiving a few packets of lovely fresh beans from Rave this morning, I decided to try out some Suarez project beans and not having any luck with them at the moment. Started off grinding at 9 and now on 5, with a dose of 18g and getting unbalanced shots between both glasses. The pressure gauge is where you would want it to be but that's only a snippet of the story. The attached photo is a 30g shot extracted over a time of 20 seconds from when the button was pushed, the other shot was about half the volume. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Extract more and probably grind finer too.

Wait hang on. Is that 30g after splitting and "the other" shot is the other 'half'?


----------



## Mrco1 (May 19, 2020)

Thanks, getting there eventually.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I realise this was almost a week ago but if they were freshly roasted you'd need to give them a few days at a minimum before you can get good espresso from them, ideally a week or more usually but I break into bags after 4 days if I need to.


----------



## Mrco1 (May 19, 2020)

Ahh right. Yeah I was using fresh beans straight from delivery, had no idea about resting them. Does it make a big difference? Can probably tell I'm new to this.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Yes it makes a huge difference.


----------



## Mrco1 (May 19, 2020)

Right, I'll definitely keep this in mind when ordering in the future. This might be a stupid question but is it ok to store the beans in the seal bag they come in?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

It's not ideal I don't think. I tape over the one way valve. Sometimes the bags aren't sealed properly so best check for leaks. Once opened best transferred to a ziplock bag that you can squeeze the air out of easily as you reseal or an airscape style container ideally. Airtight jar/vacuum canister as a minimum.


----------

